# BPI Having Problem With Accounts



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

BPI account holders FYI:

BPI says glitch caused debits in clients' accounts | Money | GMA News Online

Chuck


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

I just tried the BPI online banking and it is closed due to maintenance thats the message it gave.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

News this morning said they had identified the problem and were working on getting it rectified.

Fred


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

The Bank of the Philippine Islands (BPI) said its electronic services will be deactivated anew on Thursday, as several accounts still reflect incorrect balances after the glitch in its system.
"In the process of rectifying balances of accounts with mis-posted transactions, we have noted that certain accounts still reflect incorrect balances," it said in a statement sent via text message.
"To allow us to do the necessary adjustments, we will need to deactivate our electronic channels today," it added.

- See more at: BPI deactivates electronic services anew as accounts still reflect incorrect balances | Money | GMA News Online


----------

